# la voz pasiva



## monikaxx

como deciría:  *she was taken to hospital by ambulance*

*A ella la llevó al hospital la ambulancia*

sé que hay otras formas de expresar el passivo en español, pero ¿es posible en esta forma?


----------



## Maruja14

Esa frase es posible, pero no está en pasiva.

"Ella fue llevada al hospital en ambulancia"


----------



## Yyrkoon

monikaxx said:
			
		

> como deciríadiría: *she was taken to hospital by ambulance*
> 
> *A ella la llevó al hospital la ambulancia*
> 
> sé que hay otras formas de expresar el passivo en español, pero ¿es posible en esta forma?


...........


----------



## MARIAJSS

HOLA!
Efectivamente la frase no está en pasiva, pero no es necesario utilizar la misma forma verbal para traducirla. La pasiva inglesa perfectamente se puede traducir en español en activa. A mí particularmente me gusta:
"Se la llevaron al hospital en ambulancia"


----------



## monikaxx

gracias por las respuestas.. una prengunta más...
¿Hay una diferencia entre?:

*le llevaron a la cárcel*
*se le llevó a la cárcel*


----------



## Maruja14

monikaxx said:
			
		

> gracias por las respuestas.. una prengunta más...
> ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre:
> 
> *le llevaron a la cárcel*
> *se le llevó a la cárcel?*


 
No sé si hay diferencia, pero la segunda frase no suena muy natural, aunque es correcta.

Mejor: "Fue llevado a la cárcel".


----------



## Magmod

monikaxx said:
			
		

> ¿Hay una diferencia entre?:
> 
> 
> *le llevaron a la cárcel*
> *se le llevó a la cárcel*


To an English brain first translate the passive literally: se = uno = one, in order to understand the Spanish brain.
 This construction is useful to get over the English passive where the indirect object of the active verb has been made the subject of a passive verb – this construction has no equivalent in Spanish: 
  You can’t say in Spanish: I was given, we were told, he was taken to prison etc 
We are told that= Se nos dice/dije que = One told us that = they told us that …etc.
le llevaron a la cárcel = to him they took to prison =They took him to prison (active) = he was taken to prison..(passive to a Spanish brain  ) 
se le llevó a la cárcel = one to him took to prison = he was taken to prison (passive to a Spanish brain  ) 

*En términos generales, al fin y al cabo no hay diferencia entre las dos frases.
Saludos
 
*


----------



## Magmod

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> No sé si hay diferencia, pero la segunda frase no suena muy natural, aunque es correcta.
> 
> Mejor: "Fué llevado a la cárcel".


Fue llevado a la cárcel = Literally the English and Spanish brains coincide for the passive
= he was taken to prison which seems to be the preferred style nowadays.


----------



## María Madrid

monikaxx said:
			
		

> como deciría: *she was taken to hospital by ambulance*
> 
> *A ella la llevó al hospital la ambulancia*
> 
> sé que hay otras formas de expresar el passivo en español, pero ¿es posible en esta forma?


 
Just remember we just don't share your love for the passive form! (Voz pasiv*a*) So even if "pasiva refleja" is a convenient form to use for English speakers, it's quite common that we prefer "they..." (active) to express what you would with passive. 
*A ella la llevó al hospital la ambulancia *
(It wasn't the ambulance who took her to hospital, but the driver/s did)

So who took her to hospital? They (driver, doctor... we don't know exactly who, but it certainly was someone)
"La llevaron al hospital" (ellos)

"Se la llevaron (ellos) al hospital" Also a good option, again you choose "they"

"Fue llevada al hospital" is not wrong, but certainly not our first choice. saludos,


----------



## Jellby

Magmod said:
			
		

> le llevaron a la cárcel = to him they took to prison =They took him to prison (active) = he was taken to prison..(passive to a Spanish brain  )
> se le llevó a la cárcel = one to him took to prison = he was taken to prison



Not here, he is the direct object and can be made into a passive subject in English and in Spanish. Since it's a direct object, you should use "lo" in Spanish:

"Lo llevaron a la cárcel", "fue llevado a la cárcel"

You can also say "se lo llevaron a la cárcel", but this "se" is not a passive indicator, but it's a pronoun referring to "them" and goes with "llevaron", making the verb pronominal, just as you can say "me voy", "se cayó", "te lo crees"...

A different sentence can be constructed with the same verb in Spanish where he is the indirect object: "he was brought a file". Now you can't put it into passive in this way in Spanish, because the direct object is "a file":

"Le llevaron una lima", "una lima le fue llevada a él" (don't use this one), "se le llevó una lima"

The last one has the passive "se", note that now the verb is in singular, it's in agreement with "una lima".


----------



## Rayines

> You can also say "se lo llevaron a la cárcel", but this "se" is not a passive indicator, but it's a pronoun referring to "them" and goes with "llevaron", making the verb pronominal, just as you can say "me voy", "se cayó", "te lo crees"...


No estoy tan segura, Jellby...No es el mismo caso que "irse", o "caerse". Yo lo formularía así:
Voz activa: "Lo llevaron a la cárcel" (Lo es objeto directo)
Voz pasiva: "Él fue llevado a la cárcel" (El objeto directo se transforma en sujeto paciente de la voz pasiva).
Pasiva refleja: "Se lo llevó a la cárcel" (Creo que para ser pasiva refleja tiene que coincidir el verbo con el número del sujeto).
Se puede confundir fácilmente con un impersonal.
Bueno, es mi opinión.


----------



## Rayines

Y en la frase de la ambulancia (cambiando *la *por *en*):
Voz activa: "A ella la *llevaron* al hospital en ambulancia".
Voz pasiva: "Ella *fue llevada *al hospital en ambulancia".
Pasiva refleja: "*Se la llevó *al hospital en ambulancia".


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:
			
		

> Pasiva refleja: "Se lo llevó a la cárcel" (Creo que para ser pasiva refleja tiene que coincidir el verbo con el número del sujeto).



Sí, ésa sí puede ser pasiva refleja, pero también puede ser activa, con el verbo pronominal "llevarse":

"(Fulanito) se lo llevó a la cárcel"

En el ejemplo que había puesto yo, con el verbo en plural ("se lo llevaron"), no puede ser pasiva, ya que, como dices, el número no concuerda. Lo mismo pasa con otros verbos que pueden ser pronominales:

(Ellos) se comieron una tarta (verbo pronominal)
(Él) se comió una tarta (verbo pronominal)
(En la fiesta) se comió mucho (pasiva refleja)
(En la fiesta) se comieron patatas y cebollas (pasiva refleja)
(En la fiesta) se comió una tarta (pasiva refleja)

Si dices sólo "se comió una tarta", puede ser ambigüo, pero lo normal es que se interprete como pronominal. Creo que lo mismo pasa con "se lo llevó", que, sin contexto, incita a preguntar "¿quién se lo llevó?", pero se puede evitar:

"Se localizó al sospechoso en el interior de la nave y se lo llevó a la cárcel"

... aunque me sigue sonando poco natural.


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que estamos liando a Monikaxx aún más... Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

Jellby said:
			
		

> ... aunque me sigue sonando poco natural.



Creo que la clave es que la pasiva refleja no queda muy bien cuando el sujeto/complemento directo es una persona. No sé si hay alguna norma que lo diga, pero es la impresión que tengo.

Para no liarme mucho más, para la frase inicial se puede decir:

"Ella fue llevada al hospital en ambulancia"
"(Se) La llevaron al hospital en ambulancia"
"Se la llevó al hospital en ambulancia" (ésta no la recomiendo, por lo que he puesto arriba.)

... y permutaciones como: "en una ambulancia al hospital ella fue llevada"


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:
			
		

> ... y permutaciones como: "en una ambulancia al hospital ella fue llevada"


 
Esta te la doy por buena sólo si es parte de un diálogo de Les Luthiers...  Saludos,


----------



## Magmod

Jellby said:
			
		

> (En la fiesta) La gente se comió mucho (pasiva refleja)
> (En la fiesta) Uno se comió una tarta (pasiva refleja)
> 
> Si dices sólo "se comió una tarta", puede ser ambigüo, pero lo normal es que se interprete como pronominal..


Creía que con pasiva refleja, uno or la gente están utilizados para evitar esta ambigüedad así.


En el campo uno se levanta temprano.
La gente se divierte mucho in la fiesta.
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

La gente comió mucho  
La gente se comió mucho  sólo tendría sentido si hablas de una reunión de caníbales o algo así.

Se comió una tarta Alguien (uno, muchos, no se dice muy bien quién) comío una tarta que había allí, que formaba parte del menú, etc.
PERO:
Uno se comió una tarta no es pasiva refleja, es el pretérito indefinido de un verbo reflexivo (comerse) 
Se comió mucho sí sería pasiva refleja, pero sin añadir la gente, como en tu ejemplo. Saludos,


----------



## Magmod

María Madrid said:
			
		

> La gente comió mucho
> La gente se comió mucho  sólo tendría sentido si hablas de una reunión de caníbales o algo así.
> 
> Se comió una tarta Alguien (uno, muchos, no se dice muy bien quién) comío una tarta que había allí, que formaba parte del menú, etc.
> PERO:
> Uno se comió una tarta no es pasiva refleja, es el pretérito indefinido de un verbo reflexivo (comerse)
> Se comió mucho sí sería pasiva refleja, pero sin añadir la gente, como en tu ejemplo. Saludos,


Gracias por tus explicaciones  
En cambio cómo evitar esta ambigüedad con la pasiva refleja, pj con comerse y otros


----------



## María Madrid

Pues la verdad es que me pillas. Supongo que por el contexto se distingue si es un verbo reflexivo o una pasiva refleja, pero la verdad es que no sabría explicártelo mejor. 

Se comió una tarta podría ser pasiva refleja ("En la reunión se comió una tarta" "se sirvió un menú excelente") pero también podría ser un verbo reflexivo con el sujeto implícito:
(Mi hermano) Se comió una tarta. En este caso el contexto daría la pauta. 

Espero que algún genio de la gramática te dé una explicación como Dios manda. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Uno se comió una tarta no es pasiva refleja, es el pretérito indefinido de un verbo reflexivo (comerse)
> Se comió mucho sí sería pasiva refleja, pero sin añadir la gente, como en tu ejemplo. Saludos,



Efectivamente, "Uno se comió una tarta" no es pasiva refleja, porque estás poniendo "uno" como sujeto, pero "se comió una tarta" sí puede ser pasiva refleja. Lo más normal es interpretarlo como una forma del verbo "comerse" (no reflexivo, sino pronominal), con el sujeto omitido, pero según el contexto puede interpretarse como pasiva refleja. La pasiva se ve mucho mejor si quitamos el artículo: "se comió tarta", ya que aquí no tiene sentido el verbo pronominal y desaparece el solapamiento.


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Esta te la doy por buena sólo si es parte de un diálogo de Les Luthiers...  Saludos,



¿Y si es de Fray Luis de León no?

"Del monte en la ladera, por mi mano plantado, tengo un huerto"


----------



## Maruja14

A ver si me refrescáis la mente, ¿qué es la pasiva refleja?.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> A ver si me refrescáis la mente, ¿qué es la pasiva refleja?.


*Se* vende casa. = (Una) casa es vendida.
*Se* dicen muchas cosas. = Muchas cosas son dichas.

Es decir, apariencia de reflexiva (_se peinó_) y significado "pasivo". Pero el DRAE lo dice mejor, claro:

pasiva refleja.
	1. f. Gram. Construcción oracional de significado pasivo, cuyo verbo, en tercera persona, aparece en forma activa precedido de se y generalmente sin complemento agente; p. ej., _esos museos se inauguraron hace cincuenta años._


----------



## zelan

hola, perdonad la intromisión, para mí la frase mejor sería:
la llevaron al hospital en ambulancia.


----------



## Maruja14

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> *Se* vende casa. = (Una) casa es vendida.
> *Se* dicen muchas cosas. = Muchas cosas son dichas.
> 
> Es decir, apariencia de reflexiva (_se peinó_) y significado "pasivo". Pero el DRAE lo dice mejor, claro:
> 
> pasiva refleja.
> 1. f. Gram. Construcción oracional de significado pasivo, cuyo verbo, en tercera persona, aparece en forma activa precedido de se y generalmente sin complemento agente; p. ej., _esos museos se inauguraron hace cincuenta años._


 
Gracias Pumpkin, yo sé hablar e incluso escribir, pero la gramática pura y dura...


----------



## iFeXx

Rayines said:
			
		

> Voz pasiva: "Ella fue llevada al hospital en ambulancia".


 
¿Se puede decir "Ella fue llevada al hospital por la ambulancia" también, no?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Gracias Pumpkin, yo sé hablar e incluso escribir, pero la gramática pura y dura...


No hay de qué. Gracias a este sitio estoy "desempolvando" mi gramática. La tenía por ahí, olvidada desde hace... ejem, algún tiempo, eso


----------



## Maruja14

iFeXx said:
			
		

> ¿Se puede decir "Ella fue llevada al hospital por la ambulancia" también, no?


 
Se puede decir, pero queda muy raro. 

Parece más bien que "por" debería referirse a alguien o por algún sitio.

Ejemplos:

"Ella fue llevada al hospital por unos transeuntes"
"Ella fue llevada al hospital por la calle principal"


----------



## Maruja14

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> No hay de qué. Gracias a este sitio estoy "desempolvando" mi gramática. La tenía por ahí, olvidada desde hace... ejem, algún tiempo, eso


 
A mí me pasa exactamente lo mismo.... aunque mi edad sí aparece, je, je.


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿Y si es de Fray Luis de León no?
> 
> "Del monte en la ladera, por mi mano plantado, tengo un huerto"


Venga, va... pero por ser tú, que conste.

Gracias por explicar a lo que yo no llegaba. Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

iFeXx said:
			
		

> ¿Se puede decir "Ella fue llevada al hospital por la ambulancia" también, no?


Si la ambulancia es tan lista que ella sola se conduce, sí podría decirse. Mientras sea necesaria una persona que conduzca, normalmente se usará "en". "Ella fue llevada en ambulancia por los servicios médicos de urgencia"

De todas maneras, si lees los mensajes anteriores, esa construcción, aunque correcta , no será normalmente la primera opción para un nativo. En esos mensajes tienes el porqué. Saludos,


----------



## Pumpkin72

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Si la ambulancia es tan lista que ella sola se conduce, sí podría decirse. Mientras sea necesaria una persona que conduzca, normalmente se usará "en". "Ella fue llevada en ambulancia por los servicios médicos de urgencia"


Aquí discrepo un poquitín  Hablamos así habitualmente, "personificando" los vehículos:

El taxi me embistió adrede.
La lancha perdió el control. (_Nunca_ lo tuvo )
- ¿Quién tocaba el claxon? - Un Golf que no podía salir.
Un helicóptero de la Cruz Roja evacuó a los heridos.

Y no es siempre un uso coloquial, lo puedes encontrar en cualquier periódico _serio_.


----------



## Maruja14

Pues nada esto es una pelea entre madrileños. Me quedo con la opción de María, aunque acepto "uso coloquial" como animal doméstico.


----------



## María Madrid

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Aquí discrepo un poquitín  Hablamos así habitualmente, "personificando" los vehículos:
> 
> El taxi me embistió adrede.
> La lancha perdió el control. (_Nunca_ lo tuvo )
> - ¿Quién tocaba el claxon? - Un Golf que no podía salir.
> Un helicóptero de la Cruz Roja evacuó a los heridos.
> 
> Y no es siempre un uso coloquial, lo puedes encontrar en cualquier periódico _serio_.


 
De acuerdo en lo que dices. Yo me refería a la frase "fue llevada al hospital por la ambulancia". Ahí sí que me suena a coche fantástico o algo así. 

En tu frase "Un helicóptero de la Cruz Roja evacuó a los heridos" la pasiva que usaríamos sería "Los heridos fueron evacuados *en* un helicóptero" no "*por* el helicóptero". A mí al menos me sonaría muy rarito.
Saludos,


----------

